# Toro 3650 replacement carb part# 801233



## Harry Doyle (Oct 21, 2018)

Hi folks, 

I can't seem to find a good replacement for part 801233. I've ordered a few from Amazon, one didn't have all the parts and the other the throttle would get stuck on one of the screws. 

Any suggestions will be greatly appreciated


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

How about the factory Briggs one?









Amazon.com : Briggs & Stratton 801396 Carburetor Replaces 801233/801255 : Lawn And Garden Tool Replacement Parts : Patio, Lawn & Garden


Amazon.com : Briggs & Stratton 801396 Carburetor Replaces 801233/801255 : Lawn And Garden Tool Replacement Parts : Patio, Lawn & Garden



www.amazon.com


----------



## Harry Doyle (Oct 21, 2018)

db130 said:


> How about the factory Briggs one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yikes! I only paid 40 bucks for the machine.


----------



## Cstanis (Oct 19, 2021)

I got one from eBay and it worked fine. Do you still have the plastic body carb on there?


----------



## Harry Doyle (Oct 21, 2018)

Cstanis said:


> I got one from eBay and it worked fine. Do you still have the plastic body carb on there?


I do, the float is sticking open. Gas leaks out


----------



## Cstanis (Oct 19, 2021)

If you haven't cleaned it yet do so. YouTube has a lot of good videos on how to clean them. A 2450 carb is the same. Look on eBay for the following Toro part numbers 
801312 - carb gasket 
801317 - needle and seat.
The plastic body carbs are known to leak due to warpage. A good cleaning could be all you need


----------



## Harry Doyle (Oct 21, 2018)

Thanks, I've cleaned many carbs before. This one is being difficult. I did replace the float, needle and seat. Still leaking!


----------



## Harry Doyle (Oct 21, 2018)

I bought these two carbs. The Kipa was not a complete carb as you can see by the pictures. I missed that. 
KIPA Carburetor For Toro Lawnboy 2-Cycle Engines 801233 CCR2400 CCR2450 CCR2500 CCR3600 CCR3650 Commander insight 720 Snowblower With Gaskets Durable https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08CN2ZG9...t_i_RGVNWJ5H0EB373KC5YKM?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1

And this one didn't fit with out a little grinding of the throttle arm. Then after a proper install it surges. 

Carbhub 801396 Carburetor for Briggs & Stratton 801233 801255 Snowblower Thrower Toro CCR2400 CCR2450 CCR2500 CCR3000 CCR3600 CCR3650 Snowblower Powerclear 084132 084133 084233 084332 084333 Engines Amazon.com


----------



## Cstanis (Oct 19, 2021)

Harry Doyle said:


> Thanks, I've cleaned many carbs before. This one is being difficult. I did replace the float, needle and seat. Still leaking!


You sure the new float is adjusted properly? You didn't say if you replaced the gasket?


----------



## Cstanis (Oct 19, 2021)

Harry Doyle said:


> I bought these two carbs. The Kipa was not a complete carb as you can see by the pictures. I missed that.
> KIPA Carburetor For Toro Lawnboy 2-Cycle Engines 801233 CCR2400 CCR2450 CCR2500 CCR3600 CCR3650 Commander insight 720 Snowblower With Gaskets Durable Amazon.com
> 
> And this one didn't fit with out a little grinding of the throttle arm. Then after a proper install it surges.
> ...


You have a tach? You might have to bend that tab by where the carb mounts to the manifold. Use the tach to make sure you don't get the RPM to high


----------



## Harry Doyle (Oct 21, 2018)

Cstanis said:


> You sure the new float is adjusted properly? You didn't say if you replaced the gasket?


I have not adjusted the float. How would I go about that? Bend the tab so it doesn't take as much fuel to shut off the flow?


----------

